# Galloway Princess



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was one of a series of similar ships built from about 1980 at Belfast for various routes operated by the Sealink arm of erstwhile British Rail.
GALLOWAY was for the Stranraer to Larne service and I took this in March 1980 in Glasgow when she was leaving following a promotional visit for travel agents,etc.
She is now part of the Stena fleet but can/t remember her name under their ownership.STENA GALLOWAY perhaps?


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Fairfield,

She became *STENA GALLOWAY * in 1990. She was sold in 2002 to ITMC of Morocco and renamed *LE RIF * for Tangiers to Algeciras service.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks,Bob.All our old ferries seem to end up in that part of the world or the Med!! :mog:


----------

